# Boy or girl?  Is there an easy way to tell?



## big brown horse (Sep 14, 2009)

I think one of my felmale rabbits may be a boy.  She/it is a lionhead and just turning one.


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 14, 2009)

Put a TV remote control in the hutch.  If it is strongly attracted to it, it's likely a male.  Or---take it out in the country and get it thouroughly lost.  If it stops and asks directions, it's a female.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 14, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Put a TV remote control in the hutch.  If it is strongly attracted to it, it's likely a male.  Or---take it out in the country and get it thouroughly lost.  If it stops and asks directions, it's a female.


  Or maybe but it in the bathroom and see if the toilet lid gets left open!


----------



## waynesgarden (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, if none of the above works, you might try checking out this link .

But never be surprised. The sex-change fairy visits all our rabbitries.

Wayne


----------



## miron28 (Sep 14, 2009)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> jhm47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Sep 14, 2009)

miron28 said:
			
		

> big brown horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.....

How about stick it behind the wheel of a 5 speed, if it starts to hyperventilate it female.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 14, 2009)

The link Waynesgarden provided should help you find out for sure.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for posting the link Waynesgarden, that really helped me.  She is a she, just a really "active" she with the other she.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a dominance thingy, BBH.  They may even hurt each other if they are in heat.  I've seen one doe rip another's ear open in an altercation.  And that was only during a transport time from a seller to our house, before we could get them into separate cages.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, if she is in with another doe and is "ridding" her, that means it is time for separate cages!!


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 15, 2009)

They are seperate, thanks! 

For a cute, little lionhead, she is so aggressive!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 16, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how mean the little ones can be?


----------



## Pure Country (Sep 16, 2009)

rebelcowboysnb said:
			
		

> miron28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can drive a 5 speed.  Have been able to since I was 19. 

That is a very informative link.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 16, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing how mean the little ones can be?


My God she is horrible!!  Cute as the dickens but hyperactive and evil!  (She is good to humans, just wants to kill her own kind.)  She is also a climber too!

The other female rabbit is a sweet, gentle little Holland lop who is like a rag doll when you hold her...a wonderful, non aggressive calm female.  She is in a nice enclosure so she can hop around.  If you reach in to pick her up she just sits there.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 16, 2009)

I know, they can be very hateful!! By the looks of them, you'd never guess,..LOL. Some of my ND's will climb the cage too, now that is scary, I worry they will break their little backs monkeying around. Those ND can be very hyperactive and nervous.
Most of my HL's are pretty laid back, but I have a few mean girls....


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 16, 2009)




----------

